# Mantis vs Honda fg110



## happydog

I'd like to hear opinions from folks with some experience with either or both of these. I had my heart set on the Honda until I read about problems with them petering out after the first year or so. 

That's the problem with reading reviews on amazon or elsewhere - everybody thinks things are wonderful when a product is new. I want to know how you like it several years down the road. Is it still as powerful? Has maintenance or repairs been a headache? Do you still love it as much as when it was new?

I need a small tiller mainly so I don't have to ask dh to haul out the big one every time I need a row tilled up or weeded. 

I've been looking for a good used one but haven't found one in the last year so I've decided to just go ahead and buy a new one and be done with it. I want a 4 cycle engine.

Any opinions or thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Darren

The Honda has a four cycle engine and if you buy the Mantis with a four cycle engine, it comes witha Honda engine. So the main difference would be the transmission. The FG110 has an upgraded transmission and a lower tine speed compared to the older FG100.

Haven't seen any negative comments on the FG110. Used ones show up on eBay constantly but they go for high prices. This is not the time of year to buy a used one off eBay.


----------



## Callieslamb

How about a troy bilt 4 cycle? I got one of those today for Mother's Day.


----------



## happydog

Thanks Darren. I'm not seeing the negative reviews that I saw last year when I researched it. Maybe that issue has been fixed.

I've looked for used machines for the last year with no success. So I've decided to just bite the bullet and buy a new one. I want something that's going to last and hopefully not need replacing for a good long while.

I found this thread discussing the Honda and this thread about the Mantis.

Home Depot sells the Honda and I'm leaning towards getting it there just in case there's a problem with it right out of the box I can return it with less hassle.

One thing I like about the Mantis is the furrowing plow. The Honda doesn't offer that.

I haven't seen the Troybilt. I'll have to look that up.  thanks!


----------



## NWMO

I bought a craftsman brand instead of the Mantis, I was not going to spend the extra 100.00 at the time. Craftsman has served me well......in for repairs right now, and really needed to get busy in garden, so went in town and ended up with a Stihl Brand. So far, so good.....and if it is anything like my weed eater for durability and long life, I will be overly impressed!


----------



## unregistered41671

I bought and Mantis with the Honda 4 stroke. I put it a piece of ground that had been previously tilled. It kept getting rocks the size of golf balls or smaller hung up between the gearbox and the tines. Was a real pain to try to get the rocks out, esp since they really have sharp, knife like tines. I returned it to Mantis the next day and bought a larger tiller two weeks later. No problems at all.


----------



## Wintergrower_OH

Take a look at simplicity . Has briggs and stratton engine an is american made .


----------



## Raeven

HD... I've had a Mantis for about 5 years. I abuse it horribly. I prop it up in my little green house for most of the year, then haul it out in spring and with no pomp and circumstance, pour in some gas and pull the starter rope. It always starts within 2-3 pulls and does a fine job. No complaints from me about the Mantis.

I do have an old rear tine Troy Bilt Horse for the big jobs, but I haven't used that for about 3 years now. It was made about the same time I graduated high school and it will eat your feet if you give it a chance. I keep my garden deeply mulched and till only the small areas where I'm planting. The Mantis has been all I need -- and even that very little now.


----------



## Paquebot

I bought a Mantis about when they first came out. Didn't take long to learn that it was great as long as there was a 5# brick taped to it. From 1999 onward, every time a Mantis tiller was mentioned as being too light, I kept pushing the 5# weight as the answer. Mantis listened and the new one came out as 20# rather than 15#. I now have 2 of the 20-pounders and they are great. (Needed a second as a backup when I was involved in community gardens.) I'm presently gardening around 10,000 square feet and at least a third of that number has been worked over with the Mantis so far. Wouldn't even think of trying to undertake that much with anything else.

Martin


----------



## lukeott

I have a honda model, Knock on wood, had no problems with it. Going on 4 years now. Now with all 4cyl engines, I use the synthetic oil plus add a little more then it calls for n the gas. It may smoke a little bit more when you first start it, but once it's running it clears right up. Also if it's going to sit for awhile, run it out of gas or empty it. I think what ever model you choose if you do those two things it should last awhile and serve you well.


luke


----------

